# How fast can ya go LBL?



## d4m4s74 (Dec 2, 2008)

It's a simple question, grab your cube and timer and see
what was your average before going to a faster method, what is it now?
and what was your record then?

I'm averaging 42 seconds LBL now, record is 29
I just haven't got around learning Friedrich, Petrus or another faster alg set


----------



## cpt.Justice (Dec 2, 2008)

nb4 angry comments
this has already been discussed, the search bar is your friend


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 2, 2008)

cpt.Justice said:


> nb4 angry comments
> this has already been discussed, the search bar is your friend



link?
cause I did search, (if it's done before my question has been answered)


----------



## cpt.Justice (Dec 2, 2008)

I guess the search bar isn't your friend then, but atleast it's mine 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5259&highlight=LBL+solve


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 2, 2008)

cpt.Justice said:


> I guess the search bar isn't your friend then, but atleast it's mine
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5259&highlight=LBL+solve


thanks,
I'll check out the thread


----------



## Worms (Dec 2, 2008)

when I learn fridrich my best average using LBL was 47 sec

Average whit LBL: 28.673

1. 29.39
2. 26.55
3. 28.68
4. 31.13
5. 22.68
6. 25.89
7. 25.86
8. 21.42
9. 30.85
10. 35.13
11. 30.58
12. 41.59


----------



## Escher (Dec 2, 2008)

ive gotten sub 15 single with LBL. admittedly, it was a two look last layer, and an x-cross (i dont know if you are really allowed to do that )...

my decent avgs of five are sub 25 anyway. i think the last avg of 48 i did (four averages of 12 mashed up) was about 27/28



Edit

erik: it seems there are two categories of repeated questions - laziness, and curiosity. some people are too lazy to search for info and ask for it, where as the OP is just curious as to how fast some of the people on this forum can go, not too lazy to use the search function and see how fast some people were at LBL 6 months ago... which is why i replied. even though i was aware that ive replied to questions of, and actually once asked, how fast people are at LBL.

but i do see your point, so sorry.


----------



## Erik (Dec 2, 2008)

Why oh why do people reply here if other (more aware (cpt.Justice)) users already stated this subject is discussed elsewhere? (Escher?, Worms?)


----------



## Athefre (Dec 2, 2008)

Erik said:


> Why oh why do people reply here if other (more aware (cpt.Justice)) users already stated this subject is discussed elsewhere? (Escher?, Worms?)




They probably wanted their post to be read, more people are willing to go to (and post in) this topic that has a small amount of posts than one that has several pages. I know it sounds strange but I really believe it.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 2, 2008)

If you learn EG, which is LBL and is a decent 2x2 cuber, you can break the world record.

There's not such method as LBL. It's a type of method.


----------



## jcuber (Dec 2, 2008)

EG stands for...?


----------



## Faz (Dec 2, 2008)

here you go buddy:

Average: 23.56 sec.
Individual Times: 23.63, (29.88), 23.27, (17.55), 19.39, 19.34, 29.39, 28.98, 20.77, 23.20, 23.22, 24.41


4 look last layer.


----------



## mati rubik (Dec 3, 2008)

like 28 avg
21 pb


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Dec 3, 2008)

If this includes anything for the last layer, then about 65 seconds average I think.


----------



## qinbomaster (Dec 3, 2008)

my friend was very close to breaking 20 with LBL, but he was physically unable to... T_T
i think it was his .5 sec antisunes and 1.3 sec J-Perms (i'm assuming that's what's used in basic LBL) that helped him the most. obviously he didn't use pairing or block building for F2L.


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 4, 2008)

qinbomaster said:


> my friend was very close to breaking 20 with LBL, but he was physically unable to... T_T
> i think it was his .5 sec antisunes and 1.3 sec J-Perms (i'm assuming that's what's used in basic LBL) that helped him the most. obviously he didn't use pairing or block building for F2L.



That's me. I got to 21-22 seconds, but I couldn't move fast enough because at the time I had a very slow right hand. My right hand's getting better now, but I don't know if I should pursue fast LBL lol


----------



## qqwref (Dec 4, 2008)

I would define 'strict' LBL to be any method that does this: solve the first layer before you do anything to affect any other pieces, solve the second layer before you do anything to affect the last layer pieces. Other than that anything goes ;-)

I did an avg12 with LBL (cross, D corners, E edges, OLL, PLL):
(14.93) (29.23) 23.93 19.65 22.24 18.48 21.06 18.51 20.66 16.28 16.29 21.56 => 19.866 
14.93 was VERY lucky, 3 skipped edges on E layer XD Also skipped 2 E edges on the 16.28. I think the chance of skipping something on this kind of beginner LBL is something like 35%, very high...

I'm a little slower with 4 look LL, not that much though, maybe 1 second.


----------



## Worms (Dec 4, 2008)

Erik said:


> Why oh why do people reply here if other (more aware (cpt.Justice)) users already stated this subject is discussed elsewhere? (Escher?, Worms?)



I only read the first post, sorry


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 5, 2008)

My PB with Leyan Lo's LBL (that's cross, FL corners, 8 moves for 2nd layer edges, and 4LLL) is ~30 seconds PLL skip and full step.


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 5, 2008)

I used the full beginner's method (cross, corners, edges, orient edges, orient corners, permute corners, permute edges) and I think this is what the original creator of this thread is referring to. The 2LLL makes the solve almost exactly the same as full Fridrich, and that kind of defeats the purpose of comparing the two methods since they will be so similar.


----------



## aliengrey (Dec 5, 2008)

I use the most basic method that exists pretty much. Cross, corners, F2L, orient LL edges, permute LL edges, orient LL corners, permute LL corners.  But I still usually average around 40 seconds. I prefer to practice big cubes then 3x3, because I feel I have a better chance at getting good at those.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 5, 2008)

Well how about this, most beginner method I know, pair up cross pieces to opposite center and insert one at a time, do corners with RUR'U' repeated until solved, middle edges normally, and then four alg LL (FRUR'U'F', sune, A perm, U perm). Of course this is significantly less efficient than the method that I teach to beginners, I'd like to see anyone get sub-20 with this, it's probably 150+ moves 

Avg5 with this: 37.42 35.19 38.02 (31.90) (40.84) = 36.88, I even skipped EP on the 2nd and 4th solves XD


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 5, 2008)

qqwref said:


> Well how about this, most beginner method I know, pair up cross pieces to opposite center and insert one at a time, do corners with RUR'U' repeated until solved, middle edges normally, and then four alg LL (FRUR'U'F', sune, A perm, U perm). Of course this is significantly less efficient than the method that I teach to beginners, I'd like to see anyone get sub-20 with this, it's probably 150+ moves
> 
> Avg5 with this: 37.42 35.19 38.02 (31.90) (40.84) = 36.88, I even skipped EP on the 2nd and 4th solves XD



Why A perm when you can J perm? I have never seen any beginner's method that permutes corners with the A perm.


----------



## Escher (Dec 5, 2008)

http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/beginner.html


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 5, 2008)

I guess I overlooked that one lol

29.84 (26.43) 29.05 27.95 (30.44) =28.74 with the method qqwref supplied. My cube locks up when I do the sexy move on the rush.


----------



## mande (Dec 5, 2008)

I average about 45 seconds using the beginners method that I know (cross, first layer, F2L, OLLE (FRUR'U'F' and its inverse), PLLC (L'URU'LUR'), OLLC (only sune and anti sune), PLLE (U perms)).


----------

